# ASUS DOS Utility



## rexgrant

Hi again 
I updated my bios 1103 to 1205 I would now like to flash it back to 1103 but my utility tell me I must use the ASUS DOS Utility to go back.I tried the Asus site.And tried google without any luck.Could someone please tell me were I can get the ASUS DOS Utility from.
Many Thanks
Rex:4-dontkno


----------



## blackduck30

try looking in the download section for your motherboard on the asus site


----------



## UncleMacro

If we're talking about your A8N32-SLI Deluxe then you need AFUDOS. Your motherboard manual goes into detail on what to do.

I'd advise avoiding BIOS updates using Windows if that's how you've been doing it. Windows BIOS updates are a bit more likely to cause problems. DOS is a bit of a pain but is a safer way to update. There's also a BIOS updater built into the BIOS which doesn't require DOS called EZ-FLASH. You hit alt-F2 during power up to access it.


----------



## rexgrant

Hi 
Up all last night tinkering .Thank you both for your help and advice.
Best regards
Rex.


----------

